#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Paradigm Sysdrill v2009 - (Advanced Dilling Engineering Software)

## BOUGHELOUM

for all members;

please try to make a licence for this software

Link to download the software:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



For more information go to this link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Paradigm Sysdrill v2009 - (Advanced Dilling Engineering Software)

----------


## busheler

BOUGHELOUM

Thank you for your generous!

----------


## busheler

BOUGHELOUM

Thank you for your generous!

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

For all members:
Please share a full licence

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

For all members:
Please share a full licence

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

For all members

Please share a full licence, this software is better than landmark

----------


## busheler

Dear BOUGHELOUM
The L-i-c-e-n-s-e is already included in the pack as you uploaded!
I tested and it is working well.

----------


## busheler

Dear BOUGHELOUM
The L-i-c-e-n-s-e is already included in the pack as you uploaded!
I tested and it is working well.

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Tank you busheler
But try to wokr with torque and drag modul or hydraulic modul, all modul are disabled

----------


## busheler

May be we use different LICE--- file
TRY THIS  Standalone >>>>>:
h-t-t-p://www.4shared.com/rar/pzzysE4p/sysdrill_.html

----------


## busheler

May be we use different LICE--- file
TRY THIS  Standalone >>>>>:
h-t-t-p://www.4shared.com/rar/pzzysE4p/sysdrill_.html

----------


## APIman

There is also 2009.1 version.
- Windows XP,Vista,7 (32 and 64 bit)

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

I have the same problem

See More: Paradigm Sysdrill v2009 - (Advanced Dilling Engineering Software)

----------


## fox3

busheler your lic works great in win7 x64

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

is it the licence full fonction (torque a,d drag and hydraulic ;;;; :Wink:  with 7

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

for all members; please help me to install software

----------


## zambroata

Can anybody tell how to activate the license..i suppose it needs Flex LM..but i did not succeed

----------


## zambroata

how to install the license..please help..do we need to use the Flex LM

----------


## gasengineering

For all members:

Hi guys, busheler, BOUGHELOUM

Thanks so much for  h-t-t-p://www.4shared.com/rar/pzzysE4p/sysdrill_.html

I saw this license and this have it all modules, but for some reason sysdrill not recognized all modules and obtained only license for two first modules..Have sysdrill limitations for these license?..is sysdrill demo?

----------


## gasengineering

Hi zambroata,
Yes, I think so we must use the FlexLM. The configuration is:

1. Open FlexLM.
2. Go to "Conifg Services" in this tab writes:
    Services Name: Sysdrill2009Licensing
    Path to the lmrgd.exe file: C:\Archivos de programa\Sysdrill 2009\system\lmgrd.exe
    Path to the licence file: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Datos de programa\pdgm\licenses\sysdrill.lic
    Path to the debug log file: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Datos de programa\pdgm\Sysdrill 2009\lmgrd.log

*NOTE: If do you have english operative system windows, you must writes: "Programs file" instead of "Archivos de programa"*

3. Click on "Saved Services"
4. On tab "Services/License File", check "Configuration using Services".
5. Ready. This should work for you.

Greetings!

----------


## zambroata

Thanks Gasengineering for you kind help.

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

thank you gasengineering;

Who can work with full version of torque and drag module or casing design module or hyddraulic module.

----------


## zambroata

Hi Bougheloum,

What do mean by full version of torque and drag. i've tried to open the torque and drag module, and work just fine. i haven't run any simulation with that module yet.

----------


## zambroata

Hi Bougheloum,

What do mean by full version of torque and drag. i've tried to open the torque and drag module, and work just fine. i haven't run any simulation with that module yet.

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Hi zambroata


try to run aSee More: Paradigm Sysdrill v2009 - (Advanced Dilling Engineering Software)

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Hi zambroata
try to run a torque and drag simulation or casing design sumulation and tell me a result.

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

dear all

any help about sysdrill 29 licence

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Any help about a full licence

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Hi zambroata
try to run a torque and drag simulation or casing design sumulation and tell me a result .

----------


## daniyar

Hi all,
Could anybody successfully run that program? I am having problems, need step by step tutorial. I am using Win 7*64.
Will send 2012 version later on. Only know that MAC address was used to develop a valid license.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## daniyar

Dear all,
Who was able to run 2009 version? Can you tell what windows you are using? still having license problems.
Help plz yau.

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

I installed and i opened sysdrill 2009 software, but the most of modules are not activated, the licence is not full.

I used WINDOWS XP SP-2

----------


## cedum

I can't install it, could you help me telling If I must modify the lic file with my computer name or any number?? which file I must use, the sysdrill.lic or the 1sysdrill.lic??? thank you very much..!

----------


## cemoi1

Thanks dear, appreciated

----------


## cedum

Thanks

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## zhanghui2012zwjs

very  good。 :Courage: :

See More: Paradigm Sysdrill v2009 - (Advanced Dilling Engineering Software)

----------


## ary527

Hei,i want ask something about casing seat calculation.the problem is the casing seat menu can't be input,the menu is blank and cannot be clicked.
for information i'm already input manually Pore Pressure and Formation Breakdown.
please give the advice how to solve this problem.
Thanks,

----------


## ary527

Hei,i want ask something about casing seat calculation.the problem is the casing seat menu can't be input,the menu is blank and cannot be clicked.
for information i'm already input manually Pore Pressure and Formation Breakdown.
please give the advice how to solve this problem.
Thanks,

----------


## rcer

You license probably does not have a "casing_seat" feature.

pm me a copy of your license, and I will see what I can do

----------


## ary527

> You license probably does not have a "casing_seat" feature.
> 
> pm me a copy of your license, and I will see what I can do



please cek your PM,i already sand you..

Hope you can solve the problem,..

Thanks
Regards,

ary 527

----------


## ary527

> You license probably does not have a "casing_seat" feature.
> 
> pm me a copy of your license, and I will see what I can do



please cek your PM,i already sand you..

Hope you can solve the problem,..

Thanks
Regards,

ary 527

----------


## rchumpi

Hi dears
Paradigm notify to usera a new support pack for Sysdrill 10
Paradigm Sysdrill 10 SP2 upgrades previous versions of the Sysdrill well planning and drilling engineering application to provide key functional enhancements and bug fixes. Sysdrill 2010 SP2 is compatible with both the Paradigm 14 and Paradigm 2011 application suites.

Sysdrill 10 SP2 replaces any previous version of Sysdrill 10. 
Anyone can help us to download and share the upgrade to this version?

----------


## rcer

I just sent you a new PM

rgds

----------


## rcer

I just sent you a new PM

rgds

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

any help about sysdrill 10 SP2

----------


## carlito666

Gents, help me to install the goddamn software, it give me an error: pglicw not able to license on this platform!

----------


## ginozky

I can not install the soft i have this message

pglicw not able to license on this platform!

please ur help

----------


## ginozky

I can not install the soft i have this message



pglicw not able to license on this platform!

please ur helpSee More: Paradigm Sysdrill v2009 - (Advanced Dilling Engineering Software)

----------


## carlito666

I have the same shit. Try to install on Win XP. I've been told this must help.

----------


## aabraham

can you please explain how to install the li***se. I can see 2 files in there. 1sysdrill.lic and sysdrill.lic... Please help with this. thanks.

----------


## petrolstd1

> There is also 2009.1 version.
> - Windows XP,Vista,7 (32 and 64 bit)



Hi, can you provide insturctions on how to use the l**i*c file, I got a file that says  pass: ******

----------


## corex

I have sysdrill 11 latest version with med, if someone need it we could friendly exchange. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------

